# For Ithaka! - Iron Snakes log



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

This is the log for the new army I am starting, Iron Snakes. First off, decided to do them as the colour scheme is awesome, the fluff is great and I like the conversions I could do with them.

So far I only have 2 squads, a CC terminator and a tactical squad, and here they are! The tactical squad is still a WiP, but the Terminators are fully finished 

The terminators were a pre-painted 2nd hand purchase, so the detail isn't as good because of the paint that was on it before (in Ultramarine colours), but I did the best I could.

*+++ Terminator Assault Squad Veii +++*

---Group shot ---









---Sergeant with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield---
















I'm not sure whether to repaint his helmet red or not yet...

---Some more individual shots---




















































































Still gotta do a few touch ups here and there were paint has slipped, but will do that alongside finishing off my tactical squad.

If there is one thing I have learnt, it is that basing can make a model truly stand out. This was the first time I ever based a model properly, and it jsut made them look soo much better and more appealing. All in all I'm very happy with them. 

And here is a few shots of my WiP tactical squad. I did start these before the Terminators, but I really wanted to paint my first terminator assault squad, so I did them instead 

*+++ Tactical Squad Orion +++*










And the Sergeant---

















More to come soon, I hope you like them. :victory:


Total points fully painted - 200


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

damn they came out amazingly













*REP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> damn they came out amazingly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for trading with me 
I was very pleased with them, must be my favourite squad I have painted now. Need to get a land raider redeemer for them to cruise around in 
And thanks for the rep 

I'm glad you like them


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sent you some rep waitng for the postman to give me my goodies  ever need a landraider from me just call


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just sent you some rep waitng for the postman to give me my goodies  ever need a landraider from me just call


You should get them today, sent them first class recorded on monday. If not today definately tomorrow


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

just received em cant wait to get em list up and battled
im keeping them how you painted them im doing a survivor chapter blood angels and ultramarines and dark angels


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> just received em cant wait to get em list up and battled
> im keeping them how you painted them im doing a survivor chapter blood angels and ultramarines and dark angels


Good to hear. 

Will be finishing off my tactical squad tomorrow guys :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's time for my first update, my first finished tactical squad, Orion! :victory:

*+++ Tactical Squad Orion +++*

Group Shot---


















Sergeant---


















Apothecary--- (still need to buy some stuff to make him more medical)









And some shots of the freehand work---


















There we go, C&C very much welcome.

Enjoy 

*Total Points Painted - 410*


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff, man. I read Brothers of the Snake and always wanted to paint up some guys based on the book. Anyways, good work, I especially like the freehand. Keep it up!

A couple criticisms, however. First, make sure you get those mould lines, they draw a lot of attention to them and detract from your painting overall. Second, your paints (specifically the whites and blues) look a little thick, this can be easily solved by adding a drop of water or two before you start painting. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Salio said:


> Awesome stuff, man. I read Brothers of the Snake and always wanted to paint up some guys based on the book. Anyways, good work, I especially like the freehand. Keep it up!
> 
> A couple criticisms, however. First, make sure you get those mould lines, they draw a lot of attention to them and detract from your painting overall. Second, your paints (specifically the whites and blues) look a little thick, this can be easily solved by adding a drop of water or two before you start painting.
> 
> I hope this helps!


thanks mate!

Yeah, definately a bit thick, the majority of the free-hand blue was watered down when I finished it off today, but the white should have been watered down, I forgot about that lol.

And yeah, mold lines I always forget. After this squad I'll be making sure to get them :victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice start here mate, will keep an eye out for those updates 

Don't they have something about spears in their fluff?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yup, spears and combat shields. When I get paid end of november I'll be getting some bitz in


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good love to see that dread painted up


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Next on my list, my Ironclad Dreadnaught!

I decided to go with this next as it was requested and I have no reason to paint up another unit, plus I'm getting bored of painting infantry models so I'll need something to liven me up :laugh:

Here is a picture of his primed, and ready to start painting with!










So far I have put all the basecoats on, and I washed the boltgun metal with Badab black today (which I have now ran out on...)

His shoulders are dheneb stone at the moment, with the front panels a red gore. I'll post a picture when he is halfway done as well to keep you guys updated 

Thanks for looking k:


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I curse you! Now you make me want to start up a Space Marine army! /shake fist I will have my revenge! By giving you rep!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

It looks a promising start here Ultra.

Just remember to use lots of thin coats to get a even coverage, not less thicker coats. Oh yea, and check those mould lines too!  

It's nice to see another lesser known chapters being painted up, goes to show some of the nicer paint schemes are the lesser known ones. 

Look forward to more, and good start!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> I curse you! Now you make me want to start up a Space Marine army! /shake fist I will have my revenge! By giving you rep!


I'm glad you like them mate, and I feel complimented that they are motivation for you to start your own army  In return I shall click your adoptable as a thank you


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> It looks a promising start here Ultra.
> 
> Just remember to use lots of thin coats to get a even coverage, not less thicker coats. Oh yea, and check those mould lines too!
> 
> ...


And thank you sir 

Yup, made a booboo with the thicker layers, but it's not as noticeable in person, but I will still make sure to water down more next time :victory:


Oh, and bought a grey primer today for the 5 tanks I have to paint up, so they will probably be done alongside my Ironclad (which my girlfriend has names Kate, just so you know :laugh: )


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Time for a small update I think...

finished the silver on my Ironclad today just before work...










Alongside 2 rhinos and 2 predators...

(Imageshack is being gay and I've run out of time as I have to go to work, will upload photos tonight)


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

looking nice....


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Sorry about the lack of photos, I'm at my girlfriends at the moment, will take some photos tomorrow after college.

Today I finished painting the red on the dreadnaughts arms, and I almost finished the gold (it is where the 6x2 square things are), just waiting for the wash to dry so i can give it a drybrush. 

Stay tuned! k:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I was about to comment on the fact your ironclad needs some more colour to help break up all the silver, but it sounds like your doing that already!

Looking forward to the extra photos!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kobrakai said:


> I was about to comment on the fact your ironclad needs some more colour to help break up all the silver, but it sounds like your doing that already!
> 
> Looking forward to the extra photos!


Don't worry, he was no-where near finished when that photo was taken :laugh:

I did think it looked a bit too silver, which was de-motivating me, but now I have broken the silver up with the gold and the arm bit (white and red) It looks better 

I think the red looks a little too bright though, but I don't wanna add another layer cus it got a little thick I think because I think I added too many thin watered down layers. (I'm learning though!  )

Would it work if I gave it a red wash to darken? Or should I just leave it? I'll post photos when I can.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*UPDATE!!!*



Not a massive update...my dreadnaught with nearly finished gold...(don't worry about the lack of picture quality, I didn't do my best as it's not the finished product yet)










And the 4 primed tanks










I have actually finished the dreadnaughts gold now, but I'm waiting for it to dry and the lighting is poor, so will wait till daylight


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know much about the intricacies of painting so i'll try to avoid commenting - the paint work looks clean, which in my opinion is one of the most important things. (Ie; it looks good but i'm too ignorant about painting to actually offer anything constructive - sorry!) 

The reason for my post is actually to complement you on the bases. They're simple, uniform, but being so neat and tidy actually makes them look really good. Nice job.  Looking forward to seeing the finished dreadnaught.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Vast said:


> I don't know much about the intricacies of painting so i'll try to avoid commenting - the paint work looks clean, which in my opinion is one of the most important things. (Ie; it looks good but i'm too ignorant about painting to actually offer anything constructive - sorry!)
> 
> The reason for my post is actually to complement you on the bases. They're simple, uniform, but being so neat and tidy actually makes them look really good. Nice job.  Looking forward to seeing the finished dreadnaught.


Thanks mate 


Don't worry about not being critical, I'm happy with people just commenting so I know my work is actually being seen


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys. 

Sorry about the lack of updates and how long this is taking me, but work/college is really draining me at the moment, so my motivation is less with concentrating to paint, and more with on ym arse playing fallout! 

Anyway a pic of my nearly finished ironclad..










Pictures not the best quality, but I promise a good oen when it is all finished 

C&C welcome.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

I have finished my dreadnought, but because it's dark now I won't be able to get a decent photo of him, so I'll post a picture tomorrow after college for you guys to see.

I am happy with how he came out, and I hope you guys will agree when you see him


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Apologies for the big delay, I've been using my girlfriends camera and she keeps forgetting to bring it round even though I remind her :angry:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Here he is; My finished dreadnought (According to my girlfriend it is named Kate after a girl we both really dislike :biggrin

Oh yeah: if the paint seems thick it will be because it was a second hand model, so overall I think it came out well! 

I think I may actually call is Phor; as that is what it says on his front plate (partially under a purity seal).
Does that seem like an Iron Snake-ish name to you?

*+++ Ironclad dreadnought Phor +++*
































































Let me know what you think guys  it will be much appreciated 

Once I have painted the first HQ and another troops choice, I will post the first group army shot 

*Total points painted - 575 *


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work Ultra!
Have you tried going over the silver with Dev mud or badab black to give it a wash of sorts?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks 

Well for the silver, what I'm doing at the moment is...
Undercoat chaos black
basecoat boltgun metal
Liberal wash of badab black
Light drybrush mithril silver.

I haven't tried a final wash of badab black over it all...I won't use devlan mud, makes it look to rusty for me (I did it on the dreads CC weapons...it was ok their because I imagine them being used more often)


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, I really like the bases... + Rep


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> Nice work, I really like the bases... + Rep


Thanks a lot mate

I was particularly proud with the bases as well, not bad for a first go I thought 

Not sure what model to do next; it's between a scout squad, a tactical squad and a HQ (So I get a legal army).

What would you guys like to see?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The dread is very decent, and the metals look good  The purity seals stand out for me as particularly nice too.


On the critical side though:

The paint is way too thick on the red,white and blue, but i know that's been said already. It could also really use a highlight, or awash to keep up with the depth of the metals. The line that seperates the red and white is quite shaky too.

The detail work is a bit hit and miss. You've picked out some of the sarcophagus cabling, but the targeter thingy hasn't got the same attention, and the back just looks very bland.

Final suggestion would be not to basecoat in boltgun metal. Instead i'd use a heavy drybrush of it over the black before doing the highlights.

Sorry to throw so many things at you, but i like the model a lot, and i think with not too many changes it could look fantastic. Hope this helps :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Varakir said:


> The dread is very decent, and the metals look good  The purity seals stand out for me as particularly nice too.


Thanks 




Varakir said:


> On the critical side though:
> 
> The paint is way too thick on the red,white and blue, but i know that's been said already. It could also really use a highlight, or awash to keep up with the depth of the metals. The line that seperates the red and white is quite shaky too.


I did water the paint down, what else can I do to thin the paints down? What needs a highlight? And what needs a wash, and a wash of what?



Varakir said:


> The detail work is a bit hit and miss. You've picked out some of the sarcophagus cabling, but the targeter thingy hasn't got the same attention, and the back just looks very bland.


I realised both these things as I posted a picture, so I'll be doing them soon 



Varakir said:


> Final suggestion would be not to basecoat in boltgun metal. Instead i'd use a heavy drybrush of it over the black before doing the highlights.


What different effect will that achieve?

Sorry to throw so many things at you, but i like the model a lot, and i think with not too many changes it could look fantastic. Hope this helps :victory:[/QUOTE]

That's ok, I wanna get better so I appreciate it


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> I did water the paint down, what else can I do to thin the paints down? What needs a highlight? And what needs a wash, and a wash of what?
> 
> If you already thinned them, then i'm not sure. How many coats of red did you do? From the pictures the white looks a little thick and the red looks very thick around the raised parts of the arms.
> 
> ...



also since you asked what to paint next, i want to see some spears! :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

How would you achieve the dirty white look? I do wanna darken the red and white because i think they are too bright, but don't know how to go about it.

So like what colours, etc would you think would be good?

As for the basecoat, that makes perfect sense, will try it next time.

And the spears will be coming in within the week, as well as combat shields! So not long till they are looking more fluffy.

I was thinking for the combat shields I can blue them to the arms, and then greenstuff/paint a strap around the forearm. But for the spears I don't know how I could successfully incorporate them into the model.

Thanks for you help mate, you been great as always


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good so far, i agree with varakir try drybrushing the boltgun metal on, or give it a heavy wash of watered down chaos black in the recesses before the all over wash of badab black.


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow great! I really like the dread, great job ultra :so_happy:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks mate.

Just tried it on an assault sergeant and I can see already how it's working, so thanks for the tip 

Another reason the paint may be thick is because it was pre-painted, and I didn't strip the paint down


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> Another reason the paint may be thick is because it was pre-painted, and I didn't strip the paint down


That would definitely do it :wink:

As for a darker white/red, personally i'd do the following:

Red: start with a brown, few coats of dark red and slowly build up to the colour you want, then highlight with the final colour mixed with orange.

White: i'd probably go with grey base, wash it with black and then build up to white. But i think i'm the wrong person to ask as i don't paint white all that often, or that well if i'm honest.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok mate. 

Would it work at this stage just to give the red a wash to darken it? And wash the white as well? If that would work I don't know what I would use to wash the white :/


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Got the spears and CC shields through, so here is the first sergeant from squad Orion with a combat shield (just a normal SS) and the spear! 


























Will paint it up soon, maybe tomorrow. 

Hope you like!


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

That bloke is scary! Evil silver face of doom! If the Silver Surfer was this guy, I don't think the Fantastic Four would have won! Great job on the banner, seeing as I'm absolutely terrible at banners I love seeing a good one:grin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Professor Pumpkin said:


> That bloke is scary! Evil silver face of doom! If the Silver Surfer was this guy, I don't think the Fantastic Four would have won! Great job on the banner, seeing as I'm absolutely terrible at banners I love seeing a good one:grin:


Cheers mate 

I'll probably finish him off tomorrow as I have nothing else to do


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

small update for you with my Iron Snakes first HQ!

Firstly, I just wanna say the black looks *sooo* much better in person, the photo's don't do the black justice. I painted it by undercoating Chaos Black, basecoat Charadon Granite, drybrush fortress grey, edge hihglight fortress grey, then heavy wash of badab black.

This is the first time I have done edge highlights (for the black armour) and aren't too noticeable in the photos, so I may apply another edge highlight later.

Remember, he's not finished yet, the only finished bit if the black armour 

Let me know what you think guys, comments always appreciated 





































Let me know what you think guys, always great to hear from you! 

EDIT - question: should I replace his Crozius with a spear almost identical to the sergeant above? Or should I keep the crozius as a symbol of his office?


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

great job mate!:so_happy: I would keep the symbol rather than replace it with a spear, but it is my opinion, do it as you prefer :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Al3X said:


> great job mate!:so_happy: I would keep the symbol rather than replace it with a spear, but it is my opinion, do it as you prefer :biggrin:


thanks mate; I probably will keep the crozius, I just wanted to see other peoples suggestions first


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it would look cool if you changed the crozius. Although, it would be an idea to make it really ornate.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

How would you suggest I make it ornate?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> How would you suggest I make it ornate?


Greenstuff? Skulls are good


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Greenstuff? Skulls are good


I've never used greenstuff, but if I get some in I will definately give it a go


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> I've never used greenstuff, but if I get some in I will definately give it a go


Just had an idea, why not do something similar to this:










Except personally, I would put a skull in the centre, just makes it look like a weapon a Chaplain would have


----------



## Al3X (Nov 7, 2010)

That will suit better in a librarian than in a chaplain, for a chaplain I think it's better something like a mace than a spear


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

No update, I'm just letting you guys know that I will not be painting anymore Iron Snakes for a while, as my full attention is on painting my Fortress of Redemption.

I will be posting some WiP pictures of the fortress, I will post a link when I get my photos done


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

Started work on another Tactical squad today (for army painting challenge) and did a little bit more work on my chaplain, as wel as work on my Fortress of Redemption in my sig.

Pictures will be up tomorrow as an update for all you


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys sorry for the late update, the batteries in my camera died 

Got my tactical squad up to a standard that I could game with them; all I gotta do is finish the gold, highlight the red and whiten up the shoulder pads, add the iconography and I am done!


























Also here is a quick picture of my Chaplain, almost done too!


















And some pictures of the assault squad I will be painting soon. 3 of them I'll have to repaint the blue/gold into Iron Snake colours, but apart from that it's fine. 

The sergeant has 2 golden studded shoulder pads; but I'm not sure on them yet. I'll probably wait untill I have fulling painted him before I change anything. Let me know what you think on them. 

Also, 5 of the guys have extra long chainswords/power weapon! Let me know what you think of that as well 


























Hope you guys like  C&C welcome!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

2002 views, and only 59 comments; what's going on?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the bases, simple.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys; finally have an update for you! Sorry about delays, been a hectic month 

@DrinCalhar: Thanks 

This is the squad I've been painting for the army painting challenge January.










The Silver is a lot darker than my previous squad (which is what I was aiming for) and the white has a lot better coverage, so I am definately improving 

Here is the sergeant. He is almost complete, just need to add some more detail to his face and finish the tabard and banner.










Now I need your guys opinions. Currently I have a PF on the sergeant, but for fluff purposes I was thinking about adding a spear (like on my first sergeant). I don't want to have to remove the PF though, so I would like it if you guys could tell me if this looks right to you...



































I would appreciate it if you guys let me know what you think; of both the spear and the squad in general; C&C appreciated 

And whilst I was there, I thought I'd take a picture of my chaplain who I have done a small amount of work on too.










Let me know what you think


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Ultra,nice work!
Re the Sgt with the PF holding the spear,I think it overbalances the the figure,if it was in the other hand then I think it would look ok!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

zxyogi said:


> Hello Ultra,nice work!
> Re the Sgt with the PF holding the spear,I think it overbalances the the figure,if it was in the other hand then I think it would look ok!


Hmm, other hand could work...I could just cut off one of the open hands on a boltgun tactical marine, swap the hands, place the spear in the open hand and done! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

MORE MORE MORE! please.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> MORE MORE MORE! please.


As you wish! 

Here is a small conversion I did for my second tactical squad's sergeant. I cut off the hand and bolt pistol, took a hand from the tactical squad sprue, put the spears handle in his hand and glued together  


























And here is my *finally* finished Chaplain! Just needs to be based.

*+++ Chaplain Lionus +++*


































And here is *another* IC finished, all done today  This one was repainted from UM colours. He is finished, I might brighten the red trim a little though, and I will have to re-paint the sand grey so it fits in with the rest of my army. I'll probably re-do his face as well at some point.

*+++ Librarian Palliser +++*


























Anyway hope you like, C&C welcome 

Total Points: 775


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

The shields turned out really well.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

DrinCalhar said:


> The shields turned out really well.


Cheers mate, glad you like them.

I'll probably do some touch ups on my dread next, will post pictures if I do.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good amazing stuff!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

also any bikes coming up


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> looking good amazing stuff!


Cheers mate 



[email protected] said:


> also any bikes coming up


Nope, no bikes for a while I'm afraid. Getting some normal squads first, then some transports


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love this log. I just saw it for the first time, and its amazing. As for the chaplain spear-crozius debate, i was thinking you could take a spear handle and put the crozius in it with some added blending of course, as this keeps his badge of office while tying it in to the fluff some more. Did you get those swords from Varakir??? He specializes in that. As for rep, i will give it to you when you deserve it.

Here you go :grin: All together an excellent army. I will be watching you closely.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comment mate.

No, the spears I got from somewhere online (pretty expensive too). I did see his log though and I got the idea for extra long chainswords from him for my assault squad


----------



## MilleniumWatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks pretty neat, I like the spears.

+rep for overall pic-pleasing.


----------

